# Steroids for lungs to help them mature



## Cleo (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello everyone 
I'm 19 weeks today, had my ante natal appointment and was chatting with obstetrician about the birth plan. I explained that I wanted an elective CS and listed my reasons she said that was fine and that if my BGs are normal and baby is not too big they'll do it between 37-38 weeks and that baby would need steroids to help mature his / her lungs. My question is : if anyone has had an elective c section at 38 weeks did they need steroids ? What's the cut off point of when they give / don't give steroids ? My son was born by emergency cs at 38+1, I was induced at 38 weeks and there was no mention of steroids .
Thanks in advance ! X


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Cleo. I have just done a quick bit of reading and it seems that it's quite common in pregnancies where they're expected to be born pre full term.

Seems the very early premmies (pre 30) do better if mum has had the steroid treatment.

Speak with your midwife. She will have the up to date info.


----------



## Cleo (Apr 11, 2016)

thanks for your response Lynn.  I've also had a quick look at found the same info.
whilst I don't doubt that there is a benefit for the baby if its born pre full term,  I don't understand why they'd want to use steroids if Im 38 weeks as 37 is considered term.  I will speak to my midwife - there's still plenty of time to decide !


----------



## trophywench (Apr 11, 2016)

Will depend on how the baby is Cleo - and you!  I mean I have known a couple of cases one with a 2nd baby and one with a first - where something went haywire with mum causing the planned 38 week C Section to need to take place at 32 weeks so they were both admitted and managed as in-patients on the steroids for as long as poss before operating and in both cases, babe had to go into SCBU.

I just think they are just warning you at about ANY possibility, rather than telling you what actually WILL happen.


----------



## mum25 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi
I'm not diabetic myself but have had steroids in 4 out of 5 of my pregnancies. My children were all born pre-term with the exception of the youngest at 38 weeks by emergency cs. From what I understand they give steroids to mature the lungs so that IF the bubba is born early they have had a chance to work. I think they have a certain timeframe for how long it takes for the steroids to work, therefore if they don't give them regularly or with enough notice the baby isn't covered. 
Hope that helps and good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## Redkite (Apr 14, 2016)

I thought 37+ weeks was classed as full term?  And that steroids to help lung development were indicated for premature babies.  Why don't you make a list of your questions and queries for your next appointment?  Hope all's going smoothly and you're feeling well


----------



## newbs (Apr 20, 2016)

I am surprised at planning to give steroids if delivered between 37-38 weeks.  My youngest was born at the same as yours 38+1 by emergency C-section and didn't have steroids.


----------

